# Today's job at top of my little part of the world.



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

My helper Van getting ready to fasten the third pass on this big brown and gravy house. It's good to be back doing residential. I have been doing a Veterans Home since fall. No stupid safety crap, I can listen to music AND it's not Sarnafel! Life is good again.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool stuff Joe,,,,BTW what an AWESOME view/ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks..my name is really Mike. 

Here it is finished--except the tile over the entry and a satellite dish mast that's not up yet. 

I'm going to start one out in Keyenta tomorrow. Maybe I'll post some pic of it. It's got some unusual details others might like to see.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Very nice install. :thumbup:


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice. Is that foil faced insulation? Is that typical is your area?


----------



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

Nice work; sweet view of surroundings, too. What are the work days like (hours wise) during the hot weather months?


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

shazapple said:


> Very nice. Is that foil faced insulation? Is that typical is your area?


It's R-tech fan fold. Normally it goes white side up but the brown is dark enough we turn it foil side up. It's what we use on residential. Commercial would be dens deck or iso.



DrMatt said:


> Nice work; sweet view of surroundings, too. What are the work days like (hours wise) during the hot weather months?


I like to start as early as possible. The heat doesn't feel so bad if I start in the cool morning. I sure don't want to be on that foil sided fan fold in the mid day. It's worse than #30.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

*New job*









Stupid window. I'm sure it will light the kitchen up nicely.



















They have walls around most of the drains. 



















It's defiantly one of the prettier parts of this desert.


----------



## HartsRoofing (Oct 9, 2012)

what a view! very jealous!


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice man I like that. I fly to Phoenix a lot for this style of a house where the parapet is rounded stucco usually improperly applied which inevitably leaks. How are you treating the top of the parapet? A coping in my opinion would ruin the look of the home.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

I just leave the membrane out a few inches. The lathers will paper and foam under it and bituthene over it. The plasterers will grey coat it with cement stucco and finish it with acrylic. It works fine until it cracks. 

I'm re-roofing some of the older roofs like that now, one with acrylic and another with just painted cement based stucco. The cement one has some badly rusted lath. The acrylic one has no signs of leaking. Both will be getting re-plastered.

For the most part the lathers will just run the J metal near the top on the inside of the parapets and the plasterers will put enough pitch on the top that there is not much of a problem--even with a few cracks. One COA wants Z-bar 3 inches off the roof for future re-roofing. I think it's silly. It's too low and I believe Fibertite is going to outlast the stucco. Even the TPO might. The stuff fades two shades lighter every year.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

When you say acrylic, you mean Acrylic modified top coat? Ive always wondered if it held moisture in but aparently not.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

The acrylic is non-porous.

Here is a pic of most of what the lathers will do. You see lath paper, bituthene, foam and wire. They also will put on bull nose. 

They should not be here yet but the job they had lined up for this day was not ready so we z-bared what we had finished so they could have a day of work. Eight Latinos and mariachi music. I wish they liked rock. Nice guys though.


----------



## carlnwo (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea I agree, nice work Joe....the finish looks amazing!

If only all our jobs had the sasme view rather than the concrete jungle we have to deal with!


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

*one more*

This neighborhood is built on a old lava flow.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

This one is up in those red hills you see in most of my other photos.




























It's 60 mill tan TPO and boosted Boral Barcelona tile.

I love that lot.  From it you could see my other job I'm doing now but it's only a spec of OSB from there.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

This is the my other current job. It's big and without gravy.
































































This builder usually cheaps out on 45 mill TPO but this one is 36 mill Fibertite. Seven pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

Here it is coming together. Love'en the off white Fibertite.










There is still much more. This next pic is about half of what is left.










Tomorrows job is to cover that fan fold. The pictures fail miserably at showing all the detail work.


----------



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

Awesome pictures!! Is the TPO roof life -manufacturer warranty shortened/challenged by being exposed to excessive hot weather. Do you install more 45 mill or 60 mill?


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know about the Carlisle warranty. I'm just a foreman of a two man crew. I don't deal with warranties or sales. There are pictures of both 45 and 60 mill TPO roofs here. Most of what I do is 36 mill Fibertite. It's all a mater of how much builders want to spend on quality.


----------



## AmericanCustomContractors (Aug 5, 2013)

You guys certainly have a great view out there - nothing like that on the East Coast.


----------

